# universe



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

off to watch universe in few weeks any1 going or competing


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there competing in Class 4


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i will be there competing in Class 4


Good Luck Mr pscarb :thumb:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Have they confirmed the dates yet......


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

gud look buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

freddee said:


> Have they confirmed the dates yet......


i fukcing hope so or in 2 weeks time i will be the only one in southport


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

same here as my tickets just come the other day. have you did universe before


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be there, booked the hotel, got my tickets, cant wait!!! How you coming in Paul, all going to plan mate?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Chears Paul, still don't know! went on their site and it said to be confirmed? but NABBA not updating their site is nothing new is it!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

well here it is I'll have to get my crytal ball out hey

NABBA

Universe

2011 Date yet

to be

confirmed 0930 1830 Southport Theatre and Convention Centre. Contact NABBA HQ for further details on

(01384) 898578.

or maybe I can phone that number, it would have been nice to someone actually tell me though....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Freddee this is for next year we are in 2010 it is on Saturday 30th October,

I will be going always go to watch this as I only live down the road, I know Jason Corrick is doing this as I speak to him on facebook.. always a top show..quality physiques from all around the world..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lightweight09 said:


> same here as my tickets just come the other day. have you did universe before


no mate, i have qualified a few times but due to family commitments i could not do it.



big silver back said:


> I'll be there, booked the hotel, got my tickets, cant wait!!! How you coming in Paul, all going to plan mate?


things are good mate, am much improved from the Britain now so the next 2 weeks should create the look i want.....

i will ban you from the site if this time you don't come over and say hi


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Should be there.

Can't wait.

Good luck Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Pete it will be good to catch up....


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

I'll be alongside paul in class 4!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigricky said:


> I'll be alongside paul in class 4!


yes and when that happens i will be the fat one


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

things are good mate, am much improved from the Britain now so the next 2 weeks should create the look i want.....

i will ban you from the site if this time you don't come over and say hi


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

I qualified but i have too much on to prepare for this. I decided i would watch it instead but i cant even do that now :sad:

I guess i'll just have to get results asap by text.

Good luck for next week to ALL class competitors! :thumbup1:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

musclemorpheus said:


> Freddee this is for next year we are in 2010 it is on Saturday 30th October,
> 
> I will be going always go to watch this as I only live down the road, I know Jason Corrick is doing this as I speak to him on facebook.. always a top show..quality physiques from all around the world..


ho sh1t ye lol chears, i have been there for the last three years hope to make this one, was at the UKBFF Britain last week, but I like the NABBA format better to be honest.....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

best of luck to paul and ricky in class 4...both will do the country proud im sure..and best wishes to jimmy salmond too... 

i will be there spectating with the wife and enjoying my food and drink.. 

locky, why aint u coming to watch pal? see u at donny show tmrw bro..

steve


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Steve i thought i had read you qualified mate,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> best of luck to paul and ricky in class 4...both will do the country proud im sure..and best wishes to jimmy salmond too...
> 
> i will be there spectating with the wife and enjoying my food and drink..
> 
> ...


Steve i had heard you was not doing it buddy, that is a real shame mate....all the best buddy


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stevie flynn said:


> best of luck to paul and ricky in class 4...both will do the country proud im sure..and best wishes to jimmy salmond too...
> 
> i will be there spectating with the wife and enjoying my food and drink..
> 
> ...


Because youre not in it! :crying:

See you tomorrow Steve :beer:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

paul, oh. ok mate..... yeh c u tmrw...

steve


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be there competing in short ar5e class trained figure


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Best of luck Paul mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Linny said:


> I will be there competing in short ar5e class trained figure


Yes you will and will be looking awesome



kingprop said:


> Best of luck Paul mate.


cheers Dave, hope you are well?


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

fit1 (mike)

yeh i did qualify mate but i suffered a kidney infection all last week, couldnt train, couldnt eat, felt wiped out, pumped up on anti biotics...really knocked me back....ive only just got back in the gym this last couple of days..altho i could work hard over this next 2 weeks, i still wont feel comfotable in my head that im 100% at my best when onstage, and anything less than 100% on that universe stage wont be good enuf for me mate..mite c u there mike

so ill be there supporting the other guys and girls... ;-)

and ive already re-focused on my goals for next year... ;-)

steve


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

good luck paul and linny!

glad you're recovered now steve. next year ....


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

im going always enjoy the show there is as much to see waliking round as on stage lol

good luck to every one competing from here and to jason corrick also tony hanson both in the masters


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good luck to all those competing members.

I'd quite like to attend this, are tickets likely to be available and if so where can I get one?

I'm seriously thinking of competing sometime over the next 12 months so it'd probably be an idea to get to a show and see how it all works and ask some of you veterans if I'd look out of place on stage.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Rich-B said:


> Good luck to all those competing members.
> 
> I'd quite like to attend this, are tickets likely to be available and if so where can I get one?
> 
> I'm seriously thinking of competing sometime over the next 12 months so it'd probably be an idea to get to a show and see how it all works and ask some of you veterans if I'd look out of place on stage.


you can buy them on the door m8


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Is there a buffet of some sort?


----------



## oscarover40 (Aug 30, 2009)

am doing masters over 40 for the last time hit the big 50 at the end of the year, not to worry


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

oscarover40 said:


> am doing masters over 40 for the last time hit the big 50 at the end of the year, not to worry


Was great chatting to you t'other day Oscar, you DO NOT look the high end of 40!! see you soon  x


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Oscar you looked awesome at uk on sat...all the best for the uni mate

steve


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

saw Dave Guest late last week,,,he will be on it big style!!!!!


----------



## wigan massive (Oct 11, 2010)

what other british athlets are competeing at the uni?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So far the ones i know of:

Paul Scarborough

Ricky Moore

James Salmond

Linda Garside

Dave Guest

Mike "Musk" Hanlon

Gary Lister

stuart garrington

Russell Freakley

Oscar roberts

martin holroyd

Jason corrick

Tony hanson

Andy James

Andy bell

Nigel cox

Dave Titterton

lukas gabris

i have missed people i know i have if so let me know and will add them to the list.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> So far the ones i know of:
> 
> Paul Scarborough
> 
> ...


Mike "Musk" Hanlon in the pros, tanned him up for guest spot on Sat, looking freakily big :thumbup1:

Think Gary Lister doing it again too?

Would love to get up there one day.

Might take a mad turn like last year and make the drive down at 2am, I have no money, but I am getting to thinking what is the fvcking point of having credit cards if you don't use em' once in a while :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Mike "Musk" Hanlon in the pros, tanned him up for guest spot on Sat, looking freakily big :thumbup1:
> 
> Think Gary Lister doing it again too?
> 
> ...


thats the spirit mate....

as for you getting up there you will mate once you have settled with a plan to get you onstage not ill  and it will happen mate you will be up there...

list edited


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Best of luck to all those competing

Would have liked to have gone down for a look but can't juggle tasks


----------



## ultralife (Jun 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> So far the ones i know of:
> 
> Paul Scarborough
> 
> ...


Russell Freakley is competing, spoke to him last Saturday.

Good luck to everyone, especially the UK athletes.


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

Will be down and home same day, giving support to Musky from gym as per RS comments stripped down last night for a last look, shredded and big improvements all over from last year the best ive ever seen him, should be interesting!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

overall nabba uk champ stuart garrington in class 1.

oscar roberts (looking superb) in the over 40's

martin holroyd in the over 50's (which takes the pee cos he looks 15 years younger..he was superb at the uk sat)

good luck mr scarb.....;-)

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Is Gary Lister doing it, wow never seen him compete quite excited now :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Jason corrick , current mr world masters

Tony hanson, current mr britain masters

both in the over 40s thats going to be one hell of a line up this year


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Im gutted i was gonna do the Nabba england show but then decided against it, would have qualified for it! I know i'd never had placed anywhere but just to say you have competed in Mr Universe would be enough for me, that was my only chance most prob! :cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Im gutted i was gonna do the Nabba england show but then decided against it, would have qualified for it! I know* i'd never had placed anywhere* but just to say you have competed in Mr Universe would be enough for me, that was my only chance most prob! :cursing:


 how do you know mate,depends what your idea of anywhere is,

i would say outside top 3.

have a shot next year.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

mal said:


> how do you know mate,depends what your idea of anywhere is,
> 
> i would say outside top 3.
> 
> have a shot next year.


Cheers mate :thumb: yeah i'm doin the Nabba Wales and see what happens after that :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> overall nabba uk champ stuart garrington in class 1.
> 
> oscar roberts (looking superb) in the over 40's
> 
> ...


cheers Steve....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> Is Gary Lister doing it, wow never seen him compete quite excited now :thumb:


what me onstage was not enough 



big silver back said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: yeah i'm doin the Nabba Wales and see what happens after that :thumbup1:


you can qualify buddy for it, remember ou have only been onstage once give yourself time mate


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Who do you think will do well in the over 40's Paul ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

D92 said:


> Who do you think will do well in the over 40's Paul ??


in my opinion i think Jason Corrick will take it....but i dont know who is coming from across the waters to compete....


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Jase will take some stopping but tony hanson is no mug either...if tony looks anything like he did earlier this year he will place high im sure..the guys symetry and condition are great... :thumb:

and yeh, gary lister is doing the pro universe and he's looking hard as nails...gaz is a top fella and ill be shouting for him bigtime.. :lol:

looking forward to a cracking weekend...

then sunday nite me and the wife fly to turkey for a week.... yeeehhhhaaaa.. :whistling: ....speedo time..lol

steve


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> what me onstage was not enough
> 
> I've already been shocked by your mass once Paul! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevie flynn said:


> Jase will take some stopping but tony hanson is no mug either...if tony looks anything like he did earlier this year he will place high im sure..the guys symetry and condition are great... :thumb:
> 
> and yeh, gary lister is doing the pro universe and he's looking hard as nails...gaz is a top fella and ill be shouting for him bigtime.. :lol:
> 
> ...


Holiday again Steve lol

Tony is very good and agree he will place high



big silver back said:


> I've already been shocked by your mass once Paul! :thumb:


hopefully mate I will have the mass and condition this weekend so be prepared to be shocked.........I hope


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Andy bell over 40s


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i spoke to tony hanson yesterday he is sharper now than when he won the britain lovley physique,

jay is looking awsome as always and will nail it on the day ,if anybody beats him they will have to have a very complete package with massive size

i belive the brazilian is competing he has won the over fortys, three years on the bounce beat jay last year so all in all its going to be very interesting


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Good luck Paul


Cheers Chris guess your one of the few who have seen my current condition


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Cheers Chris guess your one of the few who have seen my current condition


Oh yes 

Not saying a word :thumb:


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

andy james class2

nigel cox over 40s

are also doing it i think


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good luck guys :thumbs: wish i could make it down.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone prepared to give there predictions

jason corrick 1st over 40s


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave Guest Class 2 and overall is my pick :thumbup1:


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

We`ve also forgot Dave Titterton last years class 1 winner !


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

JAY-EL said:


> We`ve also forgot Dave Titterton last years class 1 winner !


I thought Dave T was out with injury??


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

no Dave is competing hie trains at same gym as me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

list edited


----------



## Heat01 (Oct 15, 2006)

PAULSHEZ said:


> no Dave is competing hie trains at same gym as me.


Heard rumour Dave had a bad tear on his bicep..??


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

seen dave last week, biceps look fine to me....

lukas gabris in class1 too...

steve


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

good luck everyone, and see you all there!!!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

stevie flynn said:


> Jase will take some stopping but tony hanson is no mug either...if tony looks anything like he did earlier this year he will place high im sure..the guys symetry and condition are great... :thumb:
> 
> and yeh, gary lister is doing the pro universe and he's looking hard as nails...gaz is a top fella and ill be shouting for him bigtime.. :lol:
> 
> ...


 steve your fogetting one thing buddy, the brazillians are coming. and they are brazilliant, tough to beat pal.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

oscar roberts will be well up there dont you worry he,s in amazing shape sharper than i,ve ever seen him, RIBBONED! Lucas Gabris? when will this guy finally get his act together and get that fine structured body conditioned for once, saw him last week no change from the england, with only one week to go, why is USN sponsoring such a lazy athlete and get someone who really gives value for money,


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good luck to "young" sean monahan in the over 50's

looking very peeled!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

HTID said:


> oscar roberts will be well up there dont you worry he,s in amazing shape sharper than i,ve ever seen him, RIBBONED! Lucas Gabris? when will this guy finally get his act together and get that fine structured body conditioned for once, saw him last week no change from the england, with only one week to go, why is USN sponsoring such a lazy athlete and get someone who really gives value for money,


Was that at the UK?

I agree on the condition although wouldnt comment on the "why are they sponsoring a lazy athlete".

He has a beautiful shape and blance though, and at the UK was one week out. A hell of a lot can change in that final week if he gets it just right... and, wasn't as if he was fat - just a little soft. Obv depends what he brings on the day, thats all that matters - but overall I was impressed by him!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was training next to Dave T last week and he's looking in good shape.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

RACK said:


> Was training next to Dave T last week and he's looking in good shape.


Better than last year??? Top physique he has.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HTID said:


> steve your fogetting one thing buddy, the brazillians are coming. and they are brazilliant, tough to beat pal.


believe me the brazilians are the ones to beat especially in class 4......


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

How's the carb-up going Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> How's the carb-up going Paul?


 well it is different mate........


----------



## Pete_L (May 31, 2010)

Heading down tomorrow, supporting the Scottish radges 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Tony mount is competeing this year, not sure which class


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Tony Mount= Awesome!!


----------



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

Links to photos & video:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com.br/?pagina=artigos&id=268


----------



## Pete_L (May 31, 2010)

This was the 1st show I'd been too... was it just me being grumpy or was the organisation terrible? (DJ playing the wrong tracks, allocation of seats behind the cameras that blocked the stage, different rules for different classes with regards who can and who cant do their routine)? Great work from all the competitors though!!!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

HTID said:


> oscar roberts will be well up there dont you worry he,s in amazing shape sharper than i,ve ever seen him, RIBBONED! Lucas Gabris? when will this guy finally get his act together and get that fine structured body conditioned for once, saw him last week no change from the england, with only one week to go, why is USN sponsoring such a lazy athlete and get someone who really gives value for money,


What a load of bollox - how would you know if he was lazy or not without knowing him personally??

I promise you he is far from lazy and would be hurt to think anyone would accuse him of that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lazy or not the guy looked great at the Universe and placing 3rd is not something a lazy person would get.....


----------



## beastmasterzero (Feb 11, 2009)

Pscarb summed it up nicely. I've seen Lukas compete before , his physique does not look like that of a lazy person ! crazy statement to make.... however Homer Simpson is lazy.


----------

